# New Bill Proposal



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

A bill has been filed that would allow the state to force abusers who violate restraining orders to wear a monitoring device as a condition of their probation. The system would alert the victim and police if the offender enters certain restricted areas. What do you think? 
Choice Votes Percentage of 1020 Votes 
I approve of this. 955 94% 
I disapprove of this. 40 4% 
I'm not sure. 25 2%

I saw this one on Channel 5's website: www.thebostonchannel.com
Although victim is still vulnerable, this sounds like a good layer of protection for the victims of abuse, above and beyond the mere paper-trail of 209a orders which offer no concrete form of protection from an abuser who is not afraid to ignore the "no contact" limitations.

Can anyone else see the "beat-the-clock" scenarios forthcoming if this passes? Example: Good guys and victim receive alarm of subject in proximity to victim...AND CLOSING IN... Would this device even work like a LoJack and have tracking capabilities? or simply just alert when subject is near, and then signal again when the violator is outside of this electronic perimeter? Hell, the abuser can still cut it off and race toward victim before we can hopefully intervene? :x

Anybody have the low-down, skinny, intel, or credible 411 on this?


----------

